# دعــوة للحــب .. رحلة فى عالم المراهقات (الجزء الثانى)



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]دعــوة للحــب [/font]*​*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]رحلـة فى عـالم المراهقــات [/font]*​*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]كتــاب لأبونا القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى[/font]*​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*الجــزء الثـــانى*[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أنــواع الأبـــاء[/font]*​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لقد خلقنا الله على صورتة و مثالة و صنعنا لكنى نحب بعضنا البعض و لكى نعتنى بخليقتة و لكي نشعر بالأمان و الثقة فى نفوسنا …. لكن جراحنا العاطفية تعوقنا عن أن نصبح كما أراد لنا الله …[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*يتجمل الأباء أمام الغرباء … بينما تختلف هذة الصورة فى بيتهم .. أمام أولادهم .. مع أن صورة الآباء الجميلة هذة فى البيت أمام أولادهم تبث داخلهم الإحساس باحلب و الحنان و بالتالى يشعرون بالأمان..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*هؤلاء الأولاد هم مسئولية الأباء الذين أتوا بهم إلى هذا العالم و لابد أن يتعلموا كيف يحموا أولادهم من عدم[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الشعور بالأمان..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*قالت الفتاة ذات السبعة عشر ربيعاً " أن أسعد يوم فى حياتى هو اليوم الذى فيه مات أبى لقد كان سكيراً و يضربنى أنا و أمى و لا  يصرف علينا و يشتمنا بأقذر الألفاظ … لذلك وقفت أمامة يوماً و قلت له[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]"أنى أكرهك أكرهك …. و أتمنى أن تموت…"[/font]​​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*قالت أخرى " أشعر بالبؤس و التعاسة لإفتقادى الحب الذى لم أشعر يوماً بة فى حياتى منذ كنت[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]كنت طفلة صغيرة حتى صرت شابه يافعه ، هذا الحب المفقود الذى أبحث عنة هو مأساتى الحقيقية[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و تاريخة يعود إلى سنوات عمرى .. فلم أشعر طوال عمرى فى بيتنا بالحب و الحنان أو بمشاعر التعاطف ..بيتنا خالى من الحب .. يمتلك أصحابة كما هائلاً من الكذب و الخداع و النفاق.. أتأمل صورة والدى[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أمام الناس فأجدهما يرسمان بإتقان صورة مثالية للبيت المحترم .. المتدين .. أما الصورة داخل البيت مختلفة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تماماً.. فمنذ طفولتى لم أر فى بيتنا إلا المشاكل و الصياح والسباب بأبشع [font=tahoma,sans-serif]الألفاظ ، أبحث عن القدوة [/font][/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لا أجدها .. أما الحب فقد هرب و معة الإحساس بالأمن و الأمان[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*بينما قالت أخرى: لم أجدة إلى جانبى منذ طفولتى فهو كثير المشغوليات لقد حرمتنى مشغولياتة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الكثيرة من التمتع بحبة الأبوى[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*قالت: بيتنا ممتلىء بالأثاث الثمين و الأجهزة القابلة للكسر[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فكثيراً ما انفجرت فى أمى غاضبة بسبب كسر تحفة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أو أناء ثمين لقد سمعت كثيراً عن أهمية و قيمة الأشياء[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]بينما نادراً ما سمعت كلمة "أحبك"[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فالأشياء قيمتها عند أمى تفوق بكثير قيمتى عندها!![/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أبــــوة الله[/font]*​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]"أسألوا تعطوا … أطلبوا تجدوا … أقرعوا يفتح لكم"[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أقول للفتيات أن الله أبوك موجود ..يشعر بألامك .. فلو كان الأهل قد فشلوا[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فى رعايتك فهو ينتظرك ليضمك لصدره لا يزال يتذكر الاهانات التى تعرضت [font=tahoma,sans-serif]لها و لا يزال يتذكر الظلم [/font][/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الذى تعرضت لة … و لا يزال يتذكر الجراح التى تعرضت لها فى أسرتك [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تذكرى أن الله يحبك "حبيب الرب .. بين منكبية يسكن" (تث 12:33)[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]"يبشر المساكين.. و يعصب المنكسرى القلوب و ينادى للمسبيين بالعفو[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و للمأسورين بالإطلاق.. و الذين ينوحون سيعطيهم "دهن فرح" (أش 61)[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]قبل التعرض بالتفصيل للحالة النفسية التى تصاحب مرحلة الفتاة المراهقة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]دعونى أقول أن الفتاة التى أحيطت بالحب من قبل والديها تخرج للحياة متماسكة ..الأب يظهر حبة لأبنتة بمدحها..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و يأخذها بين ذراعية و بتكرار كلمة أحبك .. و أنت جميلة .. و أنت حبيبتى و كل حياتى .. لأن الأب هو مثل الفتاة الأعلى[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و دائما تتمنى الفتاة زوجا يكون كأبيها.. بهذا تشبع الفتاة من الحب فلا تغريها كلمة مسعتها من شاب ..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و لا تجذبها نظرة منة ..  لا تؤثر فيها محاولات شاب مستمرة لللأستئثار بها [font=tahoma,sans-serif]فأبوها هو مثلها الأعلى [/font][/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و هو حبيبها و عندما تنضج تختار و هى شبعانة بالحب فيكون إختيار موفق[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]على الأم العبء الأكبر فينبغى أن تصادق ابنتها منذ الطفولة ، تقص الأم يومها على ابنتها[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فتفعل الابنة كذلك و هكذا تتعود الابنة أن تتكلم مع والدتها التى تصغى إليها[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]دون أن تقاطعها أو تؤنبها0 أيضاً أن تعرفها بالتطور الجمسانى و النفسانى[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الذى يتزامن مع فترة البلوغ… الخلاصة يجب أن تكون الفتاة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]على دراية تامة بالثقافة الجنسية عن طريق الأم التى تحتضنها[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و تظهر لها كل الحب.. و بذلك تجد الأبنة باب مفتوح للحديث مع والدتها[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]عن مشاكل هذه المرحلة الحرجة0[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]إلى جانب هذا العشرة مع الله أهمية قصوى..فى صلاه عائلية[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]، فى صوم جماعى، يذهبا معاً للكنيسة للتناول و حضور القداس[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]مثل هذه الفتاة تخرج صحيحة جسميا و نفسيا و اجتماعيا و روحيا[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تواجه انحرافات المجتمع بصلابة لأنها شبعانة من الحب الأسرى[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أولاً: التغيرات النفسية للفتاة المراهقة[/font]*​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]يصاحب سن البلوغ عند الفتاة تغيرات نفسية عديدة [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فهى لم تعد طفلة و فى نفس الوقت ليست أمرأة..فهى تريد أن تستقل عن والديها..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و لا تستطيع ذلك ..و مع ذلك فهى تحب أمها و لكنها فى نفس الوقت تريد أن [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تعبر عن نفسها و تثبت ذاتها و يكون لها رأى تعتد به ..و لأنها لم تنضج عاطفيا[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و عقليا و نفسيا.. بينما نضجت جسمياً .. تصاب المراهقة بحالة من:[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]- القلق فتصبح [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]-عصبية تثور لأتفه الأسباب [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]- قد تتعثر دراسياً لعدم التركيز…[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]-قد تصاب المراهقة بحالة من الاكتئاب و تبدو حزينة أحيانا[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] - أو تشعر داخلها بالوحدة فلا أحديشعر بها ..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]- و احيانا تبدو فرحة متهللة ..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]- احيانا تميل للعزلة و احيانا الى التواجد فى المجتمع…[/font]​-[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تعانى من قلة النوم و العكس ايضا..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]-و قد تصاب بأضطرابات سلوكية تعبر بها عن [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الثورة و الرفض التى تشعر بها لأن والداها يعاملانها كطفلة.. و إذا ثارت أو أعترضت[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تعرضت للتوبيخ و العقاب و الخصام .. [/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]-وقد تكون وسيلتها للتعبير عن غضبها[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تكرار العصيان بل قد تكذب و تسرق لتثير غضب والديها ..[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] كل هذة الاضطرابات السلوكية[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]نتيجة لإفتقادها الحب و الحنان داخل الاسرة[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]-تصمم على ارتداء ملابس معينة –[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif] ترغب فى قضاء وقت أكبر خارج المنزل[/font]​[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فيزداد عنف الأباء و تثور ثورة المراهقة ..[/font]​


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2009)

come with me

شكرااا  جزيلا

الموضوع رائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> شكرااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى اخى العزيز كليمو*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
وتكملة قيمة للموضوع السابق
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> وتكملة قيمة للموضوع السابق
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير يا وليم على متابعتك اللى زى العسل دى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 فبراير 2009)

بجد موضوع هايل
ويستحق التقيم
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
على الموضوع ياجوجو
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> بجد موضوع هايل
> 
> ويستحق التقيم
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ...


 *ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا سيمون *
*نورتينى  اختنا الغالية*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكـــرا جداا
للموضوع الرائع جدا
ســلام الرب يســـوع_​


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا استاذى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
نورتنى اكتير بمرورك


----------

